

The season of goodwill - porker

Happy Christmas everyone! In this season of goodwill, where&#x2F;how are you using your goodwill?
======
porker
Me - I'm spending my first Christmas with my partner, forging a strong and
happy relationship. So TTFN HN, until tomorrow :)

